# Dangerous Trees



## samjor (Mar 20, 2003)

When Frodo and company enter the old forest in the fellowship there is talk of dangerous trees that attacked the hedge surrounding buckland are these trees the ones they call ents???


----------



## Eliot (Mar 20, 2003)

No, the Ents are much farther southeast in Fangorn Forest (look at a map). I forgot what the dangerous trees in the Old Forest are called. The Ents aren't evil or anything.


----------



## samjor (Mar 20, 2003)

Could these trees have been the entwives?

It was said that they moved in the direction of the shire.


----------



## Eliot (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm not exactly sure. If they were the Entwives, it would be kinda weird for them to be mean, evil, etc. Whatever, who knows?


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 20, 2003)

I knows. Yes, those trees were what was left of the Entwives. That Old Man Willow guy was the only Ent that came with them. He controls the superly sleepy and mostly tree-like Entwives by staying awake with tossing his sleepiness at whatever little things walk by. Like nasssty hobbitses.


----------



## samjor (Mar 20, 2003)

There is no mention of the trees being evil, it just says that the trees attacked the hedge.

Maybe they attacked in self defense.

There is good reason to believe they are the lost entwives.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 20, 2003)

It's most likely a Huorn. And Treebeard says there are even dark patches in Fangorn.

During the First and Second Age one great forest ran from Fangorn to the Old Forest.


----------



## samjor (Mar 20, 2003)

Whats a Huorn?


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 20, 2003)

Have you read The Two Towers?


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 20, 2003)

In UT index is the following:



> Huorns - The 'trees' that came to the Battle of the Hornburg and entrapped the Orcs.



but what they actually are, spirit trees, spirits that _look_ like trees, wayward Ents, shadowy woods, is open to debate. The _real_ Ents keep track of and control them (more or less), according to Merry and Pippin.

Perhaps there is other lore available on this question?


----------



## samjor (Mar 20, 2003)

Yes I have read the two towers but only once so I could not recall the hueons.

Thank you olorin for your information.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 20, 2003)

If I sounded rude I did not mean to. I just didn't want to spoil anything.


----------



## samjor (Mar 20, 2003)

Not to worry friend.

You see am sort of new to the world of Tolkien, ive only read the hobbit and the lord of the rings once, but I have become hooked and am very interested in learning more about the history of middle earth.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 20, 2003)

That's cool. That's why I didn't want to spoil something you hadn't read yet.


----------



## samjor (Mar 20, 2003)

I have read lord of the rings so u can't spoil it for me.

But that was quite thoughtful of you!


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 20, 2003)

olorin the maia covered the little bit we know of them. But here's a quote.

The Complete Guide to Middle-earth


> Huorns - Creatures of Fangorn, probably Ents (or trees) that had become wild and dangerous in the Great Darkness. Huorns moved little, but when they desired they could travel quickly and wrap themselves in shadow. Huorns could still speak, and were controlled by the true Ents. Although wild, they were not really evil, and they hated Orcs.


----------



## samjor (Mar 20, 2003)

So these Huorns where left behind in the old forest?

How did the old forest and fangorn forest become separated?


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 20, 2003)

I don't have my books handy so this is off memory.

When the Numenoreans (Aragorn's and Faramir's ancestors) first returned to Middle-earth (600 Second Age) they built harbors and began building ships in numerous amounts. 

And then Sauron overran Eriador trying to capture the Three Elven Rings and war ravaged the land land for many years. 1693 - 1701 S.A.

The full tell is never told but info can be found in Unfinished Tales.


----------



## samjor (Mar 20, 2003)

So most of the forest was cut down to Make harbours and ships?


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 20, 2003)

Like I said this is off memory, and I haven't read that part in along time.

But ships mainly. The Numenoreans didn't want to use up all the trees on Numenor so they began building them in Middle-earth. They were the greatest sailors to every live. And they were using the wood from Middle-earth for around 2,700 years.


----------



## Melko Belcha (Mar 20, 2003)

Sorry.

This is only one explanation, same with the War between the Elves and Sauron.
But there could be all kinds of reasons.
Fire fights between the Men who lived in the lands.
Climate change.
Overpopulation in small regions.
The sickness of Sauron during the Dark Years before he lost the ring.
And what remained in the Third Age was probably destoyed by all the wars and horrible winters.
Who knows? It's one of the many mysteries.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 7, 2012)

I searched the forum for somewhere to put a photo I took of some trees in Epping Forest in the City of London, which look like they recently stomped on a few orcs:


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 7, 2012)

Great picture. I can really imagine those trees taking care of the orcs.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 8, 2012)

Gorgeous shot!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a feeling the tree in the middle is telling the tree in the front how much she enjoys going to the gym and working out and the tree in the front is thinking, "Eat a cookie, you skinny harpy!"

but that just might be me . .


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 10, 2012)

Very funny, Elgee, but I think she needs to be drinking more ent draughts.


----------

